# Having problems removing trimmer head from John Deere



## kruuth (May 7, 2015)

I am trying to remove an improperly installed trimmer head from a John Deere trimmer. It looks like some sort of washer was missing or something of that nature. There is a small hole where it looks as though you could insert something to stop the rotation, however when I try it keeps turning. It appears as though there isn't really a hole in there, just a series of teeth. Does anyone have any pointers on how to get the head off? I had considered cutting or melting it off if that was what it took. I was thinking that some type of tool would work. So far I've bent a punch and a screwdriver.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Model number please


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most straight shaft trimmers have left hand threaded cutter heads, meaning you have to turn them clockwise (like your tightening them) in order to get them off.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

30yearTech said:


> Most straight shaft trimmers have left hand threaded cutter heads, meaning you have to turn them clockwise (like your tightening them) in order to get them off.


Yeah 30yeartech. I bought a universal kit which had all sorts of bolts and when I saw the one that had the reverse threads it freaked me out. It broke the law of righty tighty and lefty loosey


----------



## kruuth (May 7, 2015)

Unfortunately I don't have the model. The john deere that this went to was stolen out of my garage. I've tried spinning it both ways but to no avail. It just keeps spinning because I can't stop it.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

looked at the picture again, I think it's missing a collar between the cutter head and gear box. The collar would have a hole in it that you could use a pin to lock it to the casting where the hole is and the collar locks to the shaft and would hold it so the head could be removed. I don't see anyway without destroying at least the head to get it off.


----------



## kruuth (May 7, 2015)

Ideas on how to remove the head?


----------



## jerrymc39 (Nov 12, 2014)

I have never seen a cutter head with the cutting line on top of the cutting head. You may want to carefully turn the shaft and look for a specific hole that will hold a nail. Have you looked completely around the shaft to see if the notch matches a hole? Usually that is how you remove the head from the shaft and as 30 yr tech said if it's a straight shaft it may be a clockwise (or right turn) as opposed to the conventional left turn( to loosen).


----------

